# will 1 transformer run 2 trains?



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

FIGURED IT OUT.

Going to use my MTH transformer,,,,,,,,


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hopefully not on the same track!  I assume you're talking one train on each of your dual-loop tracks.

What transformer do you have? I thought I saw a CW-80 on one of your earlier photos. 80 Watts max output, if that's what you have. I would think that you could run two trains OK with this, assuming that neither is pulling too heavy of a load, and that you're running at a moderate speed. That said, I am NOT a multi-train expert, so see what others chime in here with.

TJ


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Hopefully not on the same track!  I assume you're talking one train on each of your dual-loop tracks.
> 
> What transformer do you have? I thought I saw a CW-80 on one of your earlier photos. 80 Watts max output, if that's what you have. I would think that you could run two trains OK with this, assuming that neither is pulling too heavy of a load, and that you're running at a moderate speed. That said, I am NOT a multi-train expert, so see what others chime in here with.
> 
> TJ


Im gonna use my MTH transformer. I really didn't want to have to use 2, but i want to be able to control the trains separately.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the issue with running two trains with one transformer like the CW-80 is you only have one speed control! I'm assuming conventional mode here, not command control.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

You are correct (now where did I put that other gold star?) the CW 80 handles both trains without a sweat.

Oh yea, there it is!














tjcruiser said:


> Hopefully not on the same track!  I assume you're talking one train on each of your dual-loop tracks.
> 
> What transformer do you have? I thought I saw a CW-80 on one of your earlier photos. 80 Watts max output, if that's what you have. I would think that you could run two trains OK with this, assuming that neither is pulling too heavy of a load, and that you're running at a moderate speed. That said, I am NOT a multi-train expert, so see what others chime in here with.
> 
> TJ


----------



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

You can make a control section of track with some resistors across it to slow that section down. Makes for a better effect two trains running at different speeds (with only one transformer, conventional control)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, we can't be certain the CW-80 isn't sweating, but as long as it survives. 

Truthfully, I'd feel more comfortable with an "old school" transformer if you're running like that, the electronic voltage control of the CW-80 may simply overheat and die. They're not nearly as robust as the old stuff.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the effect of the trains running in opposite directions on the two rails. Kinda' looks like a train wreck that never happens.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I like the effect of the trains running in opposite directions on the two rails. Kinda' looks like a train wreck that never happens.


Funny you said that! My daughter walked into the room and just about had a cow! She thought they WERE going to crash........


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's a great effect. I want to have three lines on my layout so that you can see three of them all together.


----------

